# peir carts



## rr41mag (Sep 28, 2014)

I build Bubba carts for pier fishing. I have a big bubba and a small bubba. Big bubba is $90. Small bubba is $75. I also do custom builds call me at 850-261-6199


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice looking cart Monte. Did you sell one to Chip Babin when he was over? lol


----------



## rr41mag (Sep 28, 2014)

No I didn't I would have given him a discount though.


----------



## newmanFL (Mar 29, 2015)

nice looking carts what are the dimensions of them and do the handles come off for easier storage?


----------

